# mourning doves



## detroitgirldt (Sep 17, 2008)

I work at a catholic church and one of the fathers aske me to find out why a mourning dove wont fly like the others that have been in his yard. He says the dove jumps from the ground to the tree branch it always stays on and sleeps on at nite. Any suggestions on what could be wrong with the dove? He has tried to catch it but he cant he is a very old man so his movements are limited.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

not sure, could it be a young one?? could be many things really, ask him if it looks like all the others


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like a wing problem to me.........possibly broken. The bird needs to be caught by someone young enough to chase it.


----------

